# does wax ever go bad?



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Should still be good, there is nothing perishable inside wax and the chemicals are quite stable.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

my guess is it's just dried up, but should still be fine once melted on the board.. fragrance might not be there anymore, but that's not important.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

earl_je said:


> my guess is it's just dried up, but should still be fine once melted on the board.. fragrance might not be there anymore, but that's not important.


Snowboard wax shouldn't be fragrant. The oils in fragrance wouldn't be good for a snowboard.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

earl_je said:


> fragrance might not be there anymore, but that's not important.


i always thought fragrance made u go faster:dunno:


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

i have a bar of rub on wax not hot wax and it smells good


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

gallagher83 said:


> i have a bar of rub on wax not hot wax and it smells good


it prob smells really good as its rubbed off after 30yds of riding:laugh:


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

ralph:... i smell burnnninnngg...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> it prob smells really good as its rubbed off after 30yds of riding:laugh:


:laugh:

but yeah, wax doesn't go bad as far as I know...


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

that what i have


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Have you taken a whiff of One Ball Jay wax? That shit smells good enough to eat.....




That's what I meant. Apparently, these guys have had so many face plants their sense of olfaction is all messed up! 

The Dakine bar I use smells like bubblegum... :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Have you taken a whiff of One Ball Jay wax? That shit smells good enough to eat.....


Damn right! First chunk I bought from One Ball Jay made my board smell like piña coladas.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

God you guys should smell the bluebird blueberry all temp wax. Ive still got 4 shop bars of it and it smells like candy! so good.

Please show data on how fragrance oils are bad for PE? Ive taken composite engineering classes and the only things that Ive taken out of it is dont spill gasoline on your base (or other like chemicals that degrade plastic), dont leave an iron alone on your base, try to avoid dropping an entire packet of epoxy on it at one time (base not gouge) etc.. I cant see any reason why any oils that cause fragrance would degrade the UHWMPE that your base is made out of


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

RidePowder said:


> God you guys should smell the bluebird blueberry all temp wax. Ive still got 4 shop bars of it and it smells like candy! so good.


I'll have to check that out new time I head out to the LBS. Sounds good.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha I love the small of melting wax in the morning. Surf wax smells really good too.


----------

